# Musty Smell out of a cardboard box?



## jmtinmi

Is it possible to get the musty smell out of a box. I have a vintage box for a squeezo strainer that I would like to try and salvage. It has been in my parent's basement for years. I went to see what type of screen it has and the smell is very powerful.

Can putting it in a low oven (200 degrees) loose the smell or make it worse. DH is sensitive to musty smell, so I thought I would get an opinion or two.


----------



## mothernature

Not sure, but here's what I would try: I've heard that crinkling up newspaper and stuffing it into smelly shoes gets the odor out, maybe that would work for the box?! Either rubbing baking soda all over the box, or closing a bowl of baking soda in the box for several days?! Or even Febreeze!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

Coffee (dry grounds) is pretty good at getting rid of musty odors


----------



## jmtinmi

Thanks everyone.


----------

